# The Most Spectacular Luxury Photos of 2015 (somebody's idea of them)



## Didereaux (May 27, 2016)

I suppose at this stage of the game I will not see more than 2, maybe 3 of these things.  Not at all certain how many I would go out of my way to see if given a chance.   At any rate the title of the articles is:
'
*The Most Spectacular Luxury Photos of 2015*'

The Most Spectacular Luxury Photos of 2015


----------



## Designer (May 28, 2016)

O.K., I scrolled though the entire list.  Whew!

So are "luxurious photos" photos that are luxurious to view, luxurious to make, or luxurious to be in them?


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 28, 2016)

Looks like most of that list was bought and paid for.


----------



## cgw (May 28, 2016)

Any chance of posting more instructional/technical/informative links to this forum other than click bait?


----------



## gsgary (May 28, 2016)

This must have been before Sharapova was found out to be a drug cheat

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Didereaux (May 28, 2016)

I see some missed the point.   These were photos of ridiculously expensive places and things.   How I viewed them was with an eye to figuring out the various setups that might have been used to take those photos.   My one conclusion was that I'd bet a pretty ha'penny that a Hassleblad was involved in several.  Why?  because people involved with this sort of conspicuous consumption are impressed only by great cost....imo.      no Canon or Nikons need apply!


----------



## Didereaux (May 28, 2016)

cgw said:


> Any chance of posting more instructional/technical/informative links to this forum other than click bait?



an article is only as instructional or informative as the reader is capable of making it.   that wasn't clickbait, get your terminology correct.


----------



## cgw (May 28, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of posting more instructional/technical/informative links to this forum other than click bait?
> ...


It's click bait. Anything with those sorts of superlatives usually is, bro. Zero value.


----------



## table1349 (May 28, 2016)

Any photo posted is someone's click bait.  Don't like it move on.


----------

